

Debian 6.0 cloud servers launched with full root access - cloudsigma
http://cloudsigma.com/en/about-us/press-releases/184

======
nick_urban
Is this different from a VPS?

Looks like Linode has Debian 6 available too:
<http://blog.linode.com/2011/02/08/debian-6-squeeze/>

~~~
cloudsigma
We are offering cloud servers i.e. stand alone servers in a cloud environment.
You have complete control over the software and networking layers. So you are
basically running Debian (in this case) with the same level of control that
you'd have over a system installed on a dedicated server. You have full and
sole root access inside your system.

~~~
IgorPartola
How is that different than stand alone servers? Is the amount of RAM and disc
virtually unlimited?

~~~
cloudsigma
Its a cloud server. You can vary its size an re-provision at will. Also, all
resources are unbundled so you can tweak the RAM for example leaving other
resources unchanged. You can see a video of a cloud server being deployed at
<http://www.youtube.com/user/CloudSigmaCH> . It takes a couple of minutes.

------
caker
There's no such thing as a "cloud server" that sits atop a cluster of machines
and pools resources together like RAM into a single instance. VPS and Cloud
Servers are identical. It's just marketing. TO THE CLOUD!

Any virtualized Linux instance boils down to a VM running on a single host
server. This is true at Linode, Amazon, Rackspace Cloud Servers, etc.

Xen and KVM instantiate a virtualized kernel per VM. Virtuozzo is a
container/enhanced jail and runs under the host's kernel.

------
myinnervoice
Debian 6.0 is the latest and the greatest, and it's commendable how fast it is
offered on a public cloud, ready to "boogie"

